# PS3 Problem



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hopefully someone will be able to help 

I have a 60gb fat ps3 i think its one of the original ones, I just started playing the new Saints Row today for about 1hr. 

All of a sudden the ps3 switches off with 3 beeps and red power light flashing, So i press the power button on the front of the console and get a solid red light i then press it again it starts up flashes a yellow light then switches off :devil:.

So i take it that its fued no biggy will just buy a 2nd hand slim one but how can i get my saved stuff i.e. game data, saves from the fat ps3 to a new ps3 when the old one won't switch on.

Thanks
:thumb:


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

For the time and effort to fix it you may as well get a new/second hand one.

Not sure how you get your saves across, I've always had playstation plus so don't need to worry about that sort of stuff!

Good luck though.


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

this is the yellow light of death mine did this at christmas

sorry to say it mate but as above is buggered and needs replacing you can have it fixed but it may happen again. It was a common fault with the gen 1's like the red rings of death with the first gen xbox

not sure on the saved stuff if you find out can you please let me know as i have a ****e load of films on my old gen one that i would like to get off


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

When mine died, I bought a new slim. 

To get my old data off, I followed the reflowing method that is found on youtube... essentially you reflow one of the chips by cleaning it, and bunging the motherboard in the oven for 10 minutes.

Sounds scary, but I did it, and I am terrible at electronics.

Cost me around £5 from maplins for all the parts, and I actually quite enjoyed it. The old PS3 is still used to this date (must be a year now), although only for DVDs once in a blue moon.


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Its got YLOD - yellow light of death.

Mine was like it when i got it off a mate - reflowed it using some pointers off the internet using a hot air gun, lasted ages until it did it again, so i reflowed it and sold it while it was working and bought a slim. 

Quite easy to do - did one for another mate in my dinner hour not long ago.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

As said dong the re-flow trick usually works, plenty of vids on YouTube for it.
Once you've done that you can create a back-up to an external drive (must be FAT32 formatted). This will do your game saves etc but not too sure about any films, you can then use this back-up on your new PS3. 
Next you want to de-register your old PS3 from the PS network and reformat the HD, this way you can punt it on eBay as suffering from the YLOD for about £50 and your account is safe.

John


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

or just connect your old ps3 to your new one, and copy all the data across


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

Dift said:


> or just connect your old ps3 to your new one, and copy all the data across


how does that work please?


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

It's a transfer utility built into the Playstation.

It allows you transfer all the data from one ps3 to another (pictures, saved game data, settings etc).

It works like a charm


----------

